# Favorite game of all time?



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2009)

What's your favorite game of all time? I can be your favorite because of gameplay or just childhood memories or something like that.

For me, it's 007 Nightfire for the Gamecube. I remember, since the Gamecube was one of my first video game consoles, buying this game right off the back and loving it. I put at least 100 hours into playing that game. The multiplayer was so much fun. It may not be Zelda or anything, but it just holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Empoleom (Dec 30, 2009)

pokemon silver my first game i remember playing i used cloning glitch on my feraligatr, completing the unown dex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , losing to red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and rival song
good times good times


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 30, 2009)

The GBC Hamtaro game (Ham Ham's Unite) was one of the first games I played and it will forever remain as one of my favorite. Maybe it was because I didn't get to play any other games back then.

Also, there is a similar thread:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89920
Though this one is about the 'Best' games, and not favorite (Though I doubt someone would call a game the best if they did not like it a lot).


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 30, 2009)

It has to be either Pokemon Blue on GB ( No not RED, it has to be Blue ) or Bust a Move on Sega Megadrive. The memories


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89920
> Though this one is about the 'Best' games, and not favorite (Though I doubt someone would call a game the best if they did not like it a lot).



Well, that's their "Best games ever made". This is your favorite ones. Best games can be ones that are just awesome, favorite games can be ones that may not be the best in everyone's eyes but have a personal connection to you.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 30, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

POWER TO THE PEOPLE


----------



## asdf (Dec 30, 2009)

Golden Sun. I love the 2nd one, but the 1st is my favorite. I've beaten that game so many times. I remember putting hours into the game when I first got it.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 30, 2009)

Zelda for the Snes.
I also enjoyed Harvest Moon for the Snes and also the PSX version.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 30, 2009)

Tie for me.

Between Final Fantasy X and Pokemon Blue. (Agreed with danny600kill)


----------



## Gore (Dec 30, 2009)

Wario Land 3.


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 30, 2009)

Call me crazy but I'm going with Zelda oracle of seasons/ages. I still think nintendo did an amazing job on that/those game(s)
EDIT: stupid, I forgot that capcom made those games, they're still great though.


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2009)

Mario Party 6 for the Gamecube.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 30, 2009)

rockman (megaman) series on the NES.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2009)

Golden Sun Series


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says, Yoshi's Island for the SNES ^-^


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 30, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I don't care what anyone says, Yoshi's Island for the SNES ^-^


why? yoshi island is a great game. i like it also.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2009)

razorback78 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's one of those things people always argue with me about in my town.
I live in a town filled with Halo junkies who only play Halo and any game that isn't like Halo isn't a game to them.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 30, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> It's one of those things people always argue with me about in my town.
> I live in a town filled with Halo junkies who only play Halo and any game that isn't like Halo isn't a game to them.


i see, hardcore gamers. i also love playing halo, but they cannot compare both games because they belong to different category game plays.


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 30, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are right.

My favorite game would be "Shenmue I&II", because I think it serves my needs as a gamer best.

The best game ever though I think is "A Link to the Past", because I think it is a perfect game (among others).


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2009)

razorback78 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree, I don't play Halo myself, I am awful at shooter games >.<
Point of the matter that's why I said what I said.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 30, 2009)

Yoshi's Island is tits. I beat that game for GBA and got everything. all 6000 points worth. its a tie between that game and maybe Dragon Warrior Monsters for GBC. I poured so may hours into breeding and training. oh gosh the memories, and i never even unlocked the 99 floor dungeon


----------



## Jockel (Dec 30, 2009)

Secret of Mana.
Close second, Ketsui (Arcade).


----------



## Satangel (Dec 30, 2009)

Age of Empires 2 probably.
Such a great game, I just come back at it every year, I absolutely love it.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 30, 2009)

super mario 64, because there are a lot of nostalgic moments linked to this game:. it was the first console 3d season i had, the moment you get the winged cap and the flyghts remained in my mind till yet, the whole mechanics and controls which were so 'new' in that time and though the graphics arent' up to date, the game still invites to a quick junny season. we spend a lot of time with beating this game, searching for all  120 stars.
the games i would mention the next are the legend of zelda a link to the past and secret of mana:.


----------



## callmebob (Dec 30, 2009)

I think the whole world seems to have forgotten my personal favorite, and that one is Blast Corps for the N64.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to admit I never got platinum on everything. That bouncing around on the moon was just too darn hard. I loved the missions to clear a path for the train (more so than the racing levels). The dump truck and the forklift parts ruled. I keep hoping Rare will resurrect the game.

I also loved Yoshi´s Island, and Mario 64 as well. They were great too, but I think for my 2nd favorite I´d have to go with the original Banjo though.


----------



## pinbi7 (Dec 30, 2009)

pinball on the nintendo FTW!





my friend just downloaded it on the wii channel and we have a blast

i also have it on psp along with a gazillion other nes game

i also really like pretty much all games with the nintendo classic box art like above or bellow








ect...


----------



## Cyan (Dec 30, 2009)

Xenogears, 
followed by Final Fantasy 6, secret of mana and chrono trigger


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm an old school wargamer here. The perfect wargame is Advanced Squad Leader (it's a board game currently worth a few thousand bucks to own a complete set).

In the realm of electronic gaming, its a contest between Heroes of Might and Magic for non military, Steel Panthers for computer wargame, and Civilization for game I actually play as much now as I did the first time I found it all those years ago.

But for totally useful, nothing competes with Dungeons and Dragons. I have spent more hours of my life playing this role playing design in one evolution or another than any other form of entertainment since the late 70s. But I'm not much interested in electronic environments. Defeats the original purpose of the game if you are alone in front of a computer.


----------



## Tsukyndale (Dec 30, 2009)

For me, it would have to be a toss-up between Chrono Trigger and Super Mario World.  Super Mario World simply because it was the first game I 100% completed by myself, and Chrono Trigger because it was the first RPG to tug at my heart strings.  Even if it isn't so much of a tear-jerker as many other RPGs around today (or even at the time), it was still one of the first RPGs that I played, so it will always have a special spot with me.  A good third will be Earthbound, because of how quirky and fun but deep the game is.


----------



## soulfire (Dec 30, 2009)

Disgaea hands down

and pokemon ruby ( 500+ hours and darn proud of it to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Resident Evil 4. (PC) 
Played it so often that none of my friends will play it now. They say they've seen everything about the game. 



Spoiler



[titleroof inside]


----------



## prowler (Dec 30, 2009)

Final Fantasy X-2


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's impossible for me to pick just one, so here's a short list of my all time faves that constantly fight for that elusive number one spot based on my mood.

- Streets of Rage 1 + 2. Now that I think on it, I prefer the original. But both are fantastic. Pity they went and F'd everything up with the third one and destroyed the franchise. 
- Sonic 1, 2, 3 + Knuckles. Impossible to decide between them, they're all fantastic. Well, maybe S+K takes a back seat thanks to that God-forsaken pyramid level I hate so very very much...
- Aggressive Inline, Gamecube. I freakin' love this game. Cannot pick fault wth it. Perfect controls, great music, massive and enjoyable levels, and plenty of humurous moments. Classic.
- Final Fantasy VII. Yeah, I know, cliche choice. This game got me hooked on RPG's and I still love it after what? Twelve years?
- Starfox/Lylat Wars. Since Lylat Wars is a remake I'm counting them both as one game. I've played them both to death. but that fucking frog...I'm still not sure which I hate more. Slippy or the Crazy Frog. They may well be the same thing. Think about it. Both annoying, both useless, both stuck around long after the novelty wore off. 
- Super Mario All Stars + World combi cart. The very definition of value and quality. If you own a Super Nintendo, you NEED this. It's everything that is great about gaming condensed into one little cartridge of Uber-Win.
- Zombies Ate My Neighbours. One of my fave co-op games ever. Love it. Hilarious, highly replayable and above all else, long.
- Jelly Boy. He turns into a hammer, what more do you want? A great little game which I was fortunate to pick up boxed in mint condition from eBay for a pound. Epic win.
- Ace Combat Squadron Leader. Perfected the flying game if you ask me. The best in the series, longer than the other PS2/360 offerings, and it has the incredible Kei Nagase on my wing. A wingman who can actually kill the enemy instead of the useless offerings like Slippy. She was tied with Falco Lombardi for best wingman ever, but she won based on the fact the Falco has a foul attitude and is significanly worse looking than Kei.
- Ocarina of Time. yeah, I know. Another cliche choice. ut to be fair there's a reason why it's constantly voted the best game of all time.

I have more, but that'll do for now.


----------



## Fakie! (Dec 31, 2009)

There's many games I love so it's very hard to choose, but I think my favourite game ever is either Duke Nukem 3D or Zelda Majora's Mask. Honorable mentions: Mafia, Mario 64, Warcraft 3, CoD, LttP, THPS3, Pokemon Blue, Sonic CD, Monkey Island 3, Day of the Tentacle. I could be forgetting some though.


----------



## X D D X (Dec 31, 2009)

Jump Ultimate Stars, The Pokemon games and The Mario kart games. I have spent countless hours on these games. Also DBZ Buu's Fury on the GBA, I just loved that game.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 31, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
On snes, first game ever played and i love it


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 1, 2010)

It probably changes from time to time, but maybe Link to the Past.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 1, 2010)

killer7 springs to mind, with MOTHER3 following close behind.

It's a shame k7 never seems to get the attention it deserves.


----------



## Issac (Jan 1, 2010)

This is too hard for me! I have to chose more than one!

Illusion of Time / Gaia - I've beaten it twentyleven times, and I just like it.
Chrono Trigger - It's just awesome, first RPG that made me feel the way I feel when I start feeling feelings.
Ocarina of Time - Saria, lost woods, the music...
Majoras Mask - The theme... 
Duck Tales (nes) - It's just THAT awesome!
Final Fantasy Mystic Quest - Yeah... I'm weird I know, but I do like it!
SHADOWRUN - THE ONLY SNES GAME I'VE SEEN IN SWEDISH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Final Fantasy V - My favourite FF.
Ganbare Goemon (snes) - FUCK YEAH!
Mystical Ninja 64 - YEAH FUCK!
Silent Hill 1 2 3 - uh huh!
X-com ufo defence / enemy unknown - Strategy at it's best!

Also:
Perfect Dark, Banjo Kazooie, Super Mario 64, Act Raiser, Soulblazer, morrowind, oblivion, and a hell of a lot more!


----------



## Bently (Jan 1, 2010)

Pong.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 2, 2010)

hell of a question this...so many consoles...so many games, and to try and pick 1 specific game as my favourite game, i'm gonna go with Goldeneye on the N64, not because it is/was my favourite but because of the amount of time and fun we had with multiplayer


----------



## HBK (Jan 2, 2010)

^ Golden Sun series. Absolute best RPG I've ever played.


----------



## Jaems (Jan 2, 2010)

Hard to, but I often narrow it down like this:
1. ICO
2. Super Mario Bros. 3
3. Shadow of the Colossus
4. Super Metroid
5. Link to the Past


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, I cannot make my mind up. I absolutely love Mass Effect but also Golden Sun: The Lost Age and Baten Kaitos - Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 3, 2010)

Any 'Tales of' game.
It would be incredibly hard to pick a favorite...
Maybe:
Tales of Symphonia - character/storyline wise.
Tales of the Abyss - Jade wise (yes, Jade is his own category, that's how god damn epic he is)
Tales of Vesperia - combat/final boss/content wise


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 3, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid, hands down. Next in line is Fire Emblem. Then, Crash Bandicoot along with the PS1 Spyro games (they did something wrong in all these newer titles, especially the DS/GBA ones).

After that I generally like Mario, Zelda, and RPGs.


----------



## Westside (Jan 3, 2010)

I wanna be the guy


nuff said


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

My favourite game ever is Final Fantasy Tactics A/A2, then TWEWY and Golden Sun 1/2.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jan 3, 2010)

Mines Borderlands.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn now I've got to choose between Pokemon Yellow and Zelda Oracle of Seasons, these were my first two games ever and every other game pales in comparison


----------



## mightymage (Jan 17, 2010)

dance dance revolution and microsoft flight simulator


----------



## silleeel (Jan 17, 2010)

Skies of Arcadia for the dreamcast!


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 17, 2010)

If I had to choose my favorite game, I would definitely have to choose Pokemon Red. It was technically my first game, and the Game Boy Color was my first portable system. With the huge feeling of adventure, exploring new areas, and always having to defeat that smart-ass rival of mine, Pokemon Red is a game to remember.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 23, 2010)

I can only pick one? If I had to, I would say Oracle of Seasons but I have many more favorites like it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2010)

*Tomba!*


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 23, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> *Tomba!*



THIS


----------



## Urza (Jan 23, 2010)

HOLY BALLS 8 GAMES IN ONE THAT'S COMPLETELY BATSHIT INSANE JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## granville (Jan 23, 2010)

Super Mario RPG Legend of the Seven Stars is my all time favorite. It introduced me into the RPG genre. I love it. Can never play it enough, even though it's rather easy and i've beaten it dozens of times.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 23, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Super Mario RPG Legend of the Seven Stars is my all time favorite. It introduced me into the RPG genre. I love it. Can never play it enough, even though it's rather easy and i've beaten it dozens of times.



Dude, that game is great, one of the best, no doubt! Ive beaten it alot also. But my favorite game of all time has to be Ocarina of Time or Majora's Mask.


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 23, 2010)

golden sun 1 + 2 and Kingdom Hearts Series


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 23, 2010)

Super Mario 64.  Also the first video game I owned. 
(Owned as in it was mine, not that I pwned it, because I still haven't beaten it to this day)


----------



## Sao Mortel (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretty much every game mentioned here I played and enjoyed at different time of my life... including all the pokemons, secret of mana, MGS but for me its Everquest that ruled my life for five years I couldn't play any other games because playing it single player beat any other games by very far. I really wished it was ported to a console (like the ps3) still...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

I see no reason in creating a new topic about this so I will necrobump it, this is the type of thread that should be stickied.

I've been debating this for a long time, and my all time favorite video game is Persona 4.  The music, the gameplay, the animation, the story, they all blend together to create a gaming masterpiece.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 29, 2011)

My favorite will have to be The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time. I've played it through countless times on the N64, Gamecube, and now 3DS, and I still love it to death.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 29, 2011)

999 and Kirby. 
But seriously, I think they should make a game that stars Jellicent.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 29, 2011)

a tie between Street Fighter II on SNES and Dragon Warrior 1 on NES


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> a tie between Street Fighter II on SNES and Dragon Warrior 1 on NES


Is Dragon Warrior 1 better than the others?  I'm planning on getting an NES and want to play it, but I could never get into DW/DQ games for some reason.


----------



## emigre (Aug 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing its because DW/DQ are horribly rote. I've tried several games and I just can't shake the feeling.

My favourite game is SMTersona 4.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2011)

I guess a topic like this needs to be pinned at the top.
Quite sure, there were a few other similar topic after this one.

Anyway, its really hard to choose, but I would go for Pokemon Red.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...was that last part serious?  The part about P4?


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 29, 2011)

I could NEVER choose one...so i'll cheat.

Favorite series of all time: The Tales Series
Favorite game of all time: Valkyria Chronicles 1
Favorite game for its OST: Nier


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

Series-wise I'd say my favorite is the Ace Attorney series...but you guys probably already knew that...


----------



## emigre (Aug 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. I bought the game around the time it was released in Europe. Would you like a picture?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I was just a little caught off guard by that.


----------



## emigre (Aug 29, 2011)

Did you think I was trolling you?












Because I was. I wouldn't touch a JRPG if my life depended on it,. I don't like mediocre games. Nah, I love Persona 4.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 29, 2011)

EARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUND
EARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDE
ARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEA
RTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEAR
THBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEART
HBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTH
BOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHB
OUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBO
UNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOU
NDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUNDEARTHBOUND

MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOT
HER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3
MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTH
ER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3M
OTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHE
R3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MOTHER3MO
THER3

MOTHERMOTHERMOTHERMOTHERMOTHERMOTHERMOTHERMOTHERMOTHERMOTHERMOTHERMOTHERMOTHERMO
THERMOTHERMOTHER



Hands down. The MOTHER series is my all time favorite games; if you HAD to be a dickneck and make me pick just one, it'd be too damn difficult.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Did you think I was trolling you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a hardcore gamer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
CoD FTW!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Did you think I was trolling you?
> 
> Because I was. I wouldn't touch a JRPG if my life depended on it,. I don't like mediocre games. Nah, I love Persona 4.


Too late, sig'd.


----------



## Eswar21297 (Aug 31, 2011)

I has some of them. Special Favourite would be Mother 3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are:
Zelda: MM
Cave Story
and Metroid Fusion.


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Aug 31, 2011)

Legend Of Zelda: Wind Waker.
Pokemon Emerald/Leaf Green.
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle.


----------



## Windaga (Aug 31, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I see no reason in creating a new topic about this so I will necrobump it, this is the type of thread that should be stickied.
> 
> I've been debating this for a long time, and my all time favorite video game is Persona 4.  The music, the gameplay, the animation, the story, they all blend together to create a gaming masterpiece.



This, but for Persona 3. I loved both titles to death - I'm a HUGE Atlus fan - to an obsessive point almost - and the SMT series (specifically Persona 3 and 4) is what got me on to them. Persona 3 just resonated with me - the music, the characters, the atmosphere - everything.  I love Dig Dug, I love Age of Mythology, and I love Wolf of the Battlefield, but Persona 3 is just....I can't get enough. I think I put about....350+ hours into the Persona series alone, and I loved every second of it. 

Not saying I don't love P4 - both Persona 3 and 4 are on my top ten list, but P3, for me personally, is just insurmountable.


----------



## kevan (Aug 31, 2011)

FF 7 Crisis Core


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Aug 31, 2011)

Hm... Impossible for me to actually choose one game, so, I'll list the ones I treasure the most, and that will always have a special place in my heart.

- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time (Fine, kill me, cause it was obvious)
- Transport Tycoon Deluxe (My first ever strategy game)
- Freelancer (Oh, my crush, the space. Such a giant universe in such a small game. And so much freedom. And such deep story. Beautiful game)
- Grand Prix 4 (Right... probably the only racing game that keeps on being on my hard disk no matter how many times I format it. Not a big fan of racing games, but I'm a F1 fan, so, I always mod this one with the latest cars and drivers and have fun for at least a year)
- Super Mario Bros. (Man, I still remember that birthday when I got a NES as a gift. Although SMB was my first meeting with the video games world, I was still good enough to beat my father round after round... you know, in a race of who advances furthest without losing all their lives)
- Excitebike (No comment, I was, and still am, addicted to this game)
- Digimon World 3 (Dunno why, but I still think that this one is far better than any other Digimon or Pokemon made so far)
- Luigi's Mansion (The one game that made me actually love Luigi)
- The World Ends With You! (Which was actually the one RPG that made me stop hating RPGs... though I still hate most of the PC RPGs... dunno why)

That's it, I guess.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2011)

I was just about to respond to this and then I realized that I actually made this thread. Two years ago. Holy shit.

I'd still say 007 Nightfire although there's a few others that just made my childhood (namely Star Wars: Clone Wars, which has no relation to the cartoon series ironically).


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 31, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I was just about to respond to this and then I realized that I actually made this thread. Two years ago. Holy shit.
> 
> I'd still say 007 Nightfire although there's a few others that just made my childhood (namely Star Wars: Clone Wars, which has no relation to the cartoon series ironically).



my wife and I used to play Nightfire for hours at a time.  That and Soul Calibur 2.  And then we stopped smoking weed...


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 31, 2011)

Well the game that i really really liked is Crash team racing for the ps1 just loed that game

but i got some other favourites

(in no order)

-Bioshock
-Pokemon Gold 
-Tekken 5 (
-Mario kart ds
-Call of duty 3
- 9 hours 9 persons 9 doors (DUH)


----------



## signz (Aug 31, 2011)

Now that's easy to answer: Terranigma!
I have yet to encounter another game, that draws me in as much as Terranigma. I mean, the story, the graphics, the gameplay, the music.... I still play it from time to time (on my SNES of course).
I loved it already, when I was at a friend who played it while I was just watching. Then, when he let me play it, I fell in love with the game and was really happy when another friend wanted to trade his Terranigma with my Harvest Moon. That was the best trade I ever did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only thing missing tho, is time travel.. But then again, it would probably be too much for me..


----------



## camurso_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Armour-Geddon


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 4, 2011)

My favorites games for long time ever!

1.   Mother @ Earthbound   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.   Final Fantasy (all numbers)
3.   Pokemon (all version)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.   Sim City
5.   Terranigma
6.   Secret of Mana

and much more...


----------



## Paulieo (Sep 4, 2011)

My favourite would have to be Breath of Fire III. The music is great, the story is perfect and I love dragons! Been playing it since it was released on ps1


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 4, 2011)

TimeSplitters 2 and Future Perfect; First person shooting at its finest.

To quote from an article I read a couple of months ago: 'You haven’t played a first person shooter until you’ve stood at the top of Siberia’s Oblask Dam, defending it with a Minigun from a horde of exploding monkeys, deployed by the Russian Mafia who want the Dam destroyed.'


----------



## Gahars (Sep 4, 2011)

Timesplitters 2 and Timesplitters Future Perfect. Though I think FP was a better game (One of the best FPS campaigns ever, seriously), I sunk hundreds of hours into both of these games. They are both classics, and it's a crime that more people don't know about them. (Also, I love my 360, but seriously, backwards compatibility doesn't support Future Perfect? Are you kidding me?)

Besides that, Mass Effect 2, probably. Such a great game, with a (mostly) great cast of characters and an intriguing plot. March will not be here soon enough; I need ME3 now, damn it!




			
				BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> TimeSplitters 2 and Future Perfect; First person shooting at its finest.



Holy shit. Nice to see I'm not online on this one.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 4, 2011)

Easy. The spots of 2-10 change a lot, but 1 always stays the same. (yes, I'll list my top 10)

*1. Final Fantasy VI*
2. Braid
3. Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal
4. Abe's Odyssey
5. Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
6. Half Life
7. Civilization IV
8. Passage
9. Portal
10. Sam & Max Hit the Road

Honorable Mentions: Kingdom Hearts 2, Ace Attorney series, Karoshi, Give Up Robot, Rhythm Heaven, Chrono Trigger, Harvest Moon: More/Friends of Mineral Town, Beneath a Steel Sky, Final Fantasy IV and VII.


----------



## prowler (Sep 4, 2011)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy X-2


My post from 2009 is still correct, if you add Phantasy Star Online and Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 4, 2011)

Portal 2 = best game evar!

Well, out of what I've played anyway.


----------



## Balee56 (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't choose one so here are my favourite games:

Super Mario World - One of the best platformers ever and my favourite Mario game.
Sonic 1+2+3+K - I prefer them over Sonic CD.Sonic 2 introduced me to Sonic and Sega Mega Drive.
Call Of Duty 2 - Best FPS game i've played.
Final Fantasy VIII - I liked the junction system and the story.
Final Fight 1+2+3 - I think the 2nd one is the worst of them,but it's still good.
No More Heroes 1+2 - The best Wii games i've played so far.
Pokémon Platinum/FRLG - Platinum introduced me to this franchise,but i can't choose between Ptt and FRLG because the GBA ones make me nostalgic because i watched the cartoon when i was a kindergartner.
GTA:SA - I had so much fun playing this,and it's much more fun than GTAIV.
Crash Bandicoot trilogy - Easily the best games on PS1.My brother and me used to rent the 1st one so much till we got the PS1 modchipped.
Um Jammer Lammy - BEST.RHYTHM.GAME.EVAR


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 5, 2011)

Humm..  my fondest gaming memories with Secret of Mana SNES 3 player mode.. best game of all time i don't know but Castlevania Symphony of the Night and Final Fantasy IV are in my top charts forever

edit : add CRASH TEAM RACINg.. ahhh.. such a blast on co-op!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> edit : add CRASH TEAM RACINg.. ahhh.. such a blast on co-op!



Aw man, that game is amazing. I played the shit out of it. Probably the best kart racing game ever made (suck on it, Mario Kart).


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 5, 2011)

Mother 3. Only game I cried at the end to.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 5, 2011)

Might have said this, but The World Ends With You.

Top 6 (Can't decide the final four, In Order

The World Ends With You - Not everyday a game changes how you look at the "world"...
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - The game was epic in ways not imaginable.
Beyond Good and Evil - Tear Jerker Ending, my firends.
Pokemon: Diamond Version - Although I prefer Sapphire, I had my best memories with Diamond!
Advance Wars: Dual Strike - First DS Game, Awesome DS Game.
GoldenEye 007 - What can I say? That game was kick ass, no matter what YOU think


----------



## Qtis (Sep 5, 2011)

Gran Turismo 2 or Fallout 2. Probably the latter, played it about 5 times from beginning to end.


-Qtis


----------



## Another World (Sep 5, 2011)

Another World by Eric Chahi, but you all saw that coming... didn't you!

-another world


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 5, 2011)

Spyro 2: Ripto's Rage

That game had everything. If you ask me what one game sums up my childhood, it'd be this!


----------



## Snailface (Sep 5, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Another World by Eric Chahi, but you all saw that coming... didn't you!
> 
> -another world


Yes, indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









For me it's probably the original Zelda.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd probably say Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 5, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.

Still not sure whether the 3DS version or N64 version is better because I'm still in the midst of the 3DS version.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 5, 2011)

either pokemon emerald(my first pokemon game), ff2(my first gba and ff game that got stolen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) or kingdom hearts (my first ps2 snd kh game)
so many memories


----------



## 727 (Sep 8, 2011)

Probably Shenmue; I just love it even though I would never dare say it's the greatest game. It's just that it has so much charm that i can't not love it.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Sep 8, 2011)

So many to choose from, a list ensues...
Super Mario Bros (NES), The first game I ever played. Even now on the 3DS hearing that music takes me back to being 5 years old and in awe of someone's ability to control what happened on a TV. 
Sonic 2 (Megadrive) The first game I ever got hyped about, have fond memories of poring over magazines with my best friend for hours, arguing over who would play as Tails when one of us got it
Zelda- A Link To The Past (SNES) for every reason stated prior to this post
Zelda- Majora's Mask (N64) the first Zelda game that truly gripped me from start to finish
Pokemon Red (Gameboy)- Spent all of my time when other 16-18 year olds were out getting laid playing through this and blue, transfering Pokemon from one to the other in a bid to catch 'em all, and drunkenly sitting in a local park at 1am squinting at a non- backlit gameboy battling my- equally unattractive- friends
The World Ends With you (NDS) - Just amazing, hard to get into but worth it when you do.

Number One has to go to one of the first 3 Monkey Islands. All 3 are contenders but I think 'curse of' wins out (though the high quality of the puzzles in 2 could swing it)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm also gonna have to agree with you all here.... My friends and i reaped that game for all it's worth and then some....awesome game.


----------

